# Comment installer SGE (ou SPriG) ?



## tistou19 (9 Mai 2010)

Voila, bien le bonsoir,

Je veux ajouter une bibliothèque (SGE ou SPriG) sur mon mac. On m'a dit qu'il fallait créer un projet librairie dynamique, y ajouter les fichiers sources (.c) puis d'ajouter SDLMain et SDL en linker... mais là, je suis perdu.

Je précise que j'utilise XCode et que bien évidemment, l'utilisation de XCode sera plus simple.  

Merci de vos réponses à venir


----------



## Nyx0uf (9 Mai 2010)

Bha t'as besoin d'avoir SDL d'installé, et vu qu'il faut aussi sdl-config, tu ne peux pas prendre directement le framework sur leur site, il faut que tu compiles depuis les sources.

Le plus simple c'est d'installer macport.

Une fois installé :

```
sudo port install libsdl
```

Ensuite tu télécharges SPriG et tu fais un make, t'auras une librairie statique (.a)

Il te reste plus qu'à coder.


----------



## tistou19 (9 Mai 2010)

Un grand merci, j'ai reussi, et j'ai résolu mon problème à l'origine de cette question. Un grand merci


----------

